

ShowHN: An open source Quartz Composer implementation for iOS - kluivers
http://joris.kluivers.nl/blog/2013/06/04/quartz-composer-for-ios/

======
terhechte
Fantastic! I'm currently working on a Mac app that uses quartz composer for
certain functionality. I was thinking about the easiest way to port that to
iOS once the Mac app has been released. I'll keep an eye on your project and
will probably try to add to it once I start using it. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
kluivers
Cool. Feedback is always appreciated.

I'm also collecting interesting compositions for demo & test purposes. So
anything you're able to share might help me implement the required patches.

~~~
terhechte
Are you attending WWDC by any chance, then I could show you what I have so far
and you can say what you need :)

~~~
kluivers
Unfortunately not this year :(

~~~
terhechte
Aw ok :( . I'll just contact you once I have some useful qtz stuff ready :)

